# food graveyard pics 2



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Here is a few more of same room
room pic night








night shot








table for guests food they bring if no room on other tables








my hallo globe- at entrance inside








another table shot








enjoy!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow ! That looks fantastic Lilly! You did a great job; what a great atmosphere!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow. You went all out inside!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Actually this was all done outside. Lilly used her screenhouse as the food galley.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Does the gravestone have appetizers stuck to it? If so, that is a definitely clever idea!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

DaWeiner..
no appetizers, those are my eyeball skewers for the meatballs.

but that is a good idea ya got there


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

Looks amazing!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Now thats a buffet


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

You have an amazing display.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's because Lilly is an amazing woman. Looks great.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks again guys ,
I may end up using most of this stuff for this yr also just changing it upto maybe a desert effect and adding to it.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Did you buy those lil coffins or make them?I love the pictures.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

halloween 71 -thank you..
I bought those a few yrs ago I think from the cheapcreeps from fright catalog.
They came with a skeleton guy in them too. 
but they would prob be easy enough to make from cardboard that size.


----------

